# Spot Priming without Flashing ?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The key is to keep the "footprint" of your patches small. In other words, for a nail hole you don't want a 1 foot x 2 foot area of spackle/mud to spot prime. Keep the area as small as possible without causing a hump.

Sand the spots well, remove the dust. I like to spot prime with a regular drywall primer (latex). I might hit the spots 2 or 3 times to allow for that bit of soaking in that occurs with patches. Once dry I hit them once with the topcoat paint. Allow to dry. Then two coats of paint and you will never see where the patches were.

That's just one man's approach. Others may have other secrets that would be more to your liking. I've done apartments for 36 years and this has worked for me for all those years.


----------



## Yankee Bill (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info Gymshu. I don't mind buying some latex Drywall primer, but I already have some of the Oil base Original Kilz on hand, do you think that might have too much sheen to use? I'm kinda thinking it might.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
YB


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The oil base produces a very nice seal, but because of its slight sheen it produces its own set of flashing issues, so yes I would use a latex-based drywall primer for best results.


----------



## Yankee Bill (Mar 10, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> The oil base produces a very nice seal, but because of its slight sheen it produces its own set of flashing issues, so yes I would use a latex-based drywall primer for best results.


 Yeah, that's what I was figuring as well. But it's always reassuring to hear it from a Pro :thumbsup: 

Do you have a preferred Drywall Primer that you'd care to share? 

Thanks again for your help, I really do appreciate it.
YB


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sheetrock USG makes a good one or Sherwin Williams/Benjamin Moore.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation w nail pops and patches on a room I'm doing. I plan on using Zinsser 123 latex. I have a small brown water stain mark that I was going to spot prime twice before doing a full coat of primer on the ceiling. 

I didn't want a sheen either. Would you guys recommend using the Zinsser 123 spot primed twice? Or do I need an oil based primer just on the brown spot?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

cjaustin81 said:


> I'm in a similar situation w nail pops and patches on a room I'm doing. I plan on using Zinsser 123 latex. I have a small brown water stain mark that I was going to spot prime twice before doing a full coat of primer on the ceiling.
> 
> I didn't want a sheen either. Would you guys recommend using the Zinsser 123 spot primed twice? Or do I need an oil based primer just on the brown spot?


The 123 will probably be fine for that little stain, but if you want to be more sure you could hit it with a spray can of oil primer. That's what I would probably do, but then again I pretty much always have a can handy. Likely not totally necessary. 

Something like one of these


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a fantastic idea. I think I'll give that a try.

Thanks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

cjaustin81 said:


> That's a fantastic idea. I think I'll give that a try.
> 
> Thanks.


Those spray cans are handy. I try not to get the oil primer out these days, it's being phased out of residential work anyway. But as good as some of the WB primers have gotten it can be hard to trust them totally, for me anyway. The spray cans are an easy way to ensure small potential trouble spots aren't a problem. 

For the OP, I might consider using a spray can for something like your patches if there weren't many of them. I've had mostly good luck using the Coverstain spray for touch up priming on flat painted walls and ceilings. It dries down fairly flat, and doesn't seem prone to flash.


----------



## Yankee Bill (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the additional input guys. I ended up getting a gallon of Kilz PVA Drywall primer. Got 2 coats of it on the patched areas so far. 

It actually matches the existing Dead Flat White Top Coat finish that is already on the walls so well, that now, the Landlord is thinking of having me just touch up the whole apartment with it and not even repaint the place with the Kilz Pro-X 330 Eggshell, as we had originally planned. Gonna wait and see how it looks in the A.M. to decide that though.

YB


----------

